# Yellow VT Betta



## blue tuesday (Mar 28, 2009)

Hiya.
Just wanted to show you my yellow Betta, Princetin. I got him at Walmart and I cannot belive that he has bloomed into this beautiful fish!
He's got a great lil personality, I just adore him! 
The 1st pic is taken from the first day I got him.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's very pretty. He looks more orange to me.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Sunset Orange VT vey pretty


----------



## Luchi (May 20, 2009)

That's a pretty fish! Looks like he's very happy!


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

He's very pretty!


----------



## Scienceluvr8 (May 17, 2009)

Wow, very pretty! ;-)


----------



## ashleyALE (Jul 1, 2008)

I wish had an orange OR yellow one SO badly!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'd like an orange or peach one!


----------



## Ilovemyshiny (Jun 14, 2009)

ooohh i have one that looks like his brother


----------



## Kaimana (Jun 13, 2009)

ooo totemo kirei da ne!!!!

very pretty!!


----------



## fishboy95 (Jun 16, 2009)

Beautiful. Wanna trade lol jk


----------



## alphabetta (Jun 16, 2009)

pretty, although personaly i would say hes orange not yellow. its funny how wlmart bettas always grow fins really quickly.


----------

